# 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues ( sometimes it wont start)



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

as posted earlier it cranks like it wants to go but it wont.. i replaced the coolant temp sensor .. it was fine for a while now its actin up again.. possible igniton switch maybe? has anyone else had this issue. much help appreciated


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (markthreevrsix)*

hey guys my code is p1606... roughroad spec engine torque abs-ecu electrical malfunction. any ideas?


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (markthreevrsix)*

Mark, check your spark plugs. 
Also, could you provide more info about these non starts? Do they occur during cold starts? Or when the motor is hot/warm? 
What you are describing is quite common on these motors. You might want to ask around on Audizine forum, as they're more Audi oriented than Vortex is.


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (BahnStormer202)*

its so randon.. cold warm you name it it does it..


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (markthreevrsix)*

Could be any number of things, flakey Engine Speed Sensor, clogged fuel filter, faulty fuel pressure regulator, plugs, coils, etc.
Rough Road code typically means your Cluster ABS light is on and that the ABS Electronic Control Module has an internal fault or a connection / communication issue on the bus. Keep in mind that with no ABS, the rear brakes have full braking power all the time. Typically this does not cause "no engine start" and sounds like a seperate problem.


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (GLS-S4)*

ahh the s4 headaches it never did it before i put a chipped ecu in.....


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (markthreevrsix)*

Is the Chipped ECU a different part number as compared to what came in your S4 ?
FWIW there are a limited few that are interchangable but most last alpha characters in the ECU P/N are not interchangable.


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (GLS-S4)*

its an m box from a 2000 s4 same as mine.. runs perfect just the occasional :no start:


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (markthreevrsix)*

does your cluster work? is your abs/brake light on as well as the CEL?
Sounds like a coding issue with the ECU.
If the M-box you bought came from a 2000 S4, it might have been coded for a non-ESP car (or vice versa)... do you have ESP in your car?


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (NOTORIOUS VR)*

its a non esp car.. no cel or abs lights either....


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (markthreevrsix)*

Well M-boxes are from ESP equipped cars...
Do you have VAG-COM?
What does it say on the second line under the ECU # when you go into Engine??
06711 or 06611?
EDIT: Just re-read your post... I almost doubt is a coding issue now... I'd lean towards your crank sensor.... You can test it 'somewhat' by unplugging it and using a digital volt meter between blue and grey wires I believe have a friend crank the car, with the DVM set to AC volts you should see approx 3-5V during cranking. The higher the better.


_Modified by NOTORIOUS VR at 2:20 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: 2000 6 speed audi s4 ignition issues (NOTORIOUS VR)*

hey notorious.. it did it again 2 me.. so i disconnected the negative termainal for 2 mins. reconnected it and its fine again..


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

Do you have another ECU to try?


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

i dont but if it acts up i noticed if i disconnect negative battery terminal and maf for 3 mins.. starts up fine after


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (markthreevrsix)*

That's very strange... do you at least have a VAG-COM cable?
Non starting issues are sometimes difficult to diagnose.
That said... you need to check the following:
crank/cam sensors
spark
fuel/fuel pump
VAG the car when it's in it's no start mode


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

where do i get a vag reader?


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (markthreevrsix)*

You can get the basic cable off of ebay for about $10usd... it won't allow you to run the full VAG-COM program (obviously there are ways around that if you look hard enough), but it will allow you to see most codes and clear them.


----------



## chris_72 (May 27, 2008)

I have 2 of the ebay Vag cables, and none of mine work... either way, I had the same issue. Random no-starts. I swapped out my crank position sensor with my mom's 2.8L A4, and now my car runs just fine - she has the random no-start! I know I'm an *******!


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (chris_72)*

^^^ Ebay VAG cables only work with version 409


----------

